# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Vidéo sur l'abandon et la promotion de ce forum

## Colibri72

C'est une vidéo que j'ai faite moi-même.
Si elle vous plaît, vous pouvez la diffuser.

Je m'excuse car toutes les photos sont du forum. Ceux qui ne souhaitent pas son utilisation peuvent m'en faire part.

[flash=425,350:bxu5muyu]http://www.youtube.com/v/xtbpilY6t0Y[/flash:bxu5muyu]

----------


## Colibri72

N'hésitez pas à mettre la musique à fond !    ::

----------


## FIADONE

::   ::  
Superbe vidéo, magnifique montage, et la bande son va très bien...    ::  
Tu as réussi à me faire pleurer, pas sympa sur ce coup-là, mais chapeau bas pour la vidéo    ::

----------


## mel35

Elle est génial cette vidéo. Félicitation.    :Embarrassment: k: 

Mel

----------


## bichon17

sacré boulot !!! 

Chapeau bas 

ça déchire le coeur

----------


## lakota03

::   ::

----------


## kinkilou76

Belle vidéo

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Hann !    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Il y a pas qu'en bannière que tu touche !

 ::   pour cette vidéo !

On peut diffuser ?? Sur blog, forum, etc. ??

----------


## valerie68

:applause2:   ::   ::   :applause2: 

magnifique !!! beau travail !!! et la musique ...un delice ...

----------


## Colibri72

Merci à tous.   ::  
Diffusion OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK !!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## FIADONE

> Merci à tous.   
> Diffusion OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK !!!  k:


Transmis sur BBD    ::

----------


## Katryne

c est tres beau ; je suis touchée et revoltée par tout ce malheur    ::

----------


## flora67

Oh ben j'ai chialé comme une madeleine   :kao7:  :kao7: 

Je la diffuserai, elle est sublime... les photos sont très bien choisies.. 

Par contre, *j'invite les membres à ne pas encore diffuser la vidéo sans l'accord des quelques membres qu'on voit nettement*, Guiguipse, et liliebird entre autres ( je vais rechercher les pseudos pour leur demander leur accord )    ::

----------


## woofi

J'ai aussi chialer comme une madelaine, la musique est super bien choisis !
Très bonne vidéos !

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

pas de soucis pour moi    ::  
merci Colibri    ::

----------


## CAROLEANGEL

Très touchant    ::

----------


## ptitemel1985

des que ça sera ok je n'hésiterais pas à diffuser ! Cette vidéo ne reflète hélas que la lâcheté des maîtres, et c'est honteux que soient les chiens qui eux n'ont rien demandé qui en pâtissent   ::

----------


## liliebird

j'ai éclaté en sanglot dès que j'ai vu la photo de doudou, pas facile de se remémorer le passé de son chien.
cette vidéo est magnifique et tu peux bien sur utiliser mes photos et mon image sans problème.

----------


## flora67

*Les principales interessées étant ok, plus de problème pour la diffusion   k:*

----------


## FIADONE

> *Les principales interessées étant ok, plus de problème pour la diffusion  k:*


 :merci:

----------


## nifnif

:Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Lady59

:adieu:   ::  
Cette vidéo est sublime!! Avec la musique et les photos, superbes mélanges!
C'est super touchant!
Si c'est ok, je suis d'accord pour la diffuser aussi !

----------


## cheyenne

très bon et beau travail    ::

----------


## flora67

> Si c'est ok, je suis d'accord pour la diffuser aussi !


*C'est OK   k:*

----------


## Djena43

MAGNIFIQUE   :merci:  ET    ::

----------


## Colibri72

Merci à tous    ::

----------


## Crunky

j'ai chialée comme une madelaine   :kao7:

----------


## Dameluthe

Pareil  les larmes coulent toutes seules..très belle vidéo...belle et triste...

Rha  que je hais ce monde où les 3/4 des "2pattes" ne voient et pensent que par leurs nombrils...

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Les photos de chiens apparaissant après "Je m'en vais" sont bien des photos de loulous qui n'ont pas eu la chance de retrouver la chaleur d'un foyer ??    ::

----------


## Valy la parson

Magnifique vidéo, très touchante    ::

----------


## Colibri72

> Les photos de chiens apparaissant après "Je m'en vais" sont bien des photos de loulous qui n'ont pas eu la chance de retrouver la chaleur d'un foyer ??


N'ont pas du tout. Ce sont en grande majorité des chiens à l'adoption. 
C'est l'idée que j'avais à la base, mais finalement aller fouiller dans la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de chance" c'était trop triste pour moi.   :kao7: 

Un jour peut-être, si j'ai le courage.   ::

----------


## tomcat67

remarquable travail Colibri72 aussi bien de montage que de choix de la bande son .


moi aussi j' ai pleuré .


je viens de la diffuser sur un forum .

 :applause2:  :applause2:   ::

----------


## hilda59

::  
triste réalitée mais super pour cette vidéo,je ne regrette pas de ne pouvoir partir en vacances tant que c'est pour leurs bonheurs

----------


## mely3969

Jai chialé aussi . sublime video je la diffuse de se pas, merci aux filles presentes sur la video d'accepter la diffusion .
le rott a la fin , il avait un regard , et le staff maigre qui se laisse aller . les images sont vraiment parlantes

----------

Super vidéo, malheureusement c'est la triste réalité. J'aimerai telement que sa n'existe pas toute c'est cruautés. 

 :Embarrassment: k:   Bravo pour la vidéo !!

----------


## Chipinou

Très belle vidéo.
Comment peut-on abandonner un animal (quel qu'il soit).
C'est un acte odieux.
J'ai publié sur mon facebook.
Merci

----------


## cathy rescue

:merci:  trés belle vidéo je chiale il on un regard    ::   la musique la dessus sa pardonne pas   ::

----------


## Dunkat

Subblime Video ! 
Vraiment bravo.
On a l'impression de lire une histoire ... Et cette histoire est vrai pour beaucoup d'animaux   :kao7:

----------


## luna71

magnifique j'en ai pleuré

----------

SUPER vidéo, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux !!   :amour: 

Malheureusement nous ne serons jamais assez nombreux pour rattraper la connerie humaine...

Ils ont un regard... Ca en dit long et ça reflète tellement la réalité !

 ::  

Comment on fait pour la diffuser ?    ::    (peut-être que comme ça mon entourage pourra mieux comprendre ma démarche...)

----------


## snoopette

Magnifique vidéo!   :merci:  de nous la faire partager et    ::   !
Que d'émotions en la regardant, les larmes montent toutes seules!

----------


## Colibri72

> Comment on fait pour la diffuser ?      (peut-être que comme ça mon entourage pourra mieux comprendre ma démarche...)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtbpilY6 ... r_embedded  ::

----------

Merci COLIBRI72 !    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je vais diffuser un max.

----------


## Chanel-Ukraine

Bonjour, ta vidéo est très belle, très réussie, heureusement que sur terre il y a des gens sensibles comme toi c'est rare !!   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
Puis-je diffuser ta vidéo sur mon blog qui parle biensur d'animaux??
Je te remercie

----------


## Gombertine

Bonsoir, on ne peut plus la voir?

----------


## Colibri72

Non, je l'ai supprimée  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_red.gif[/img]
Dès que j'aurais fais les modifications je mettrais la nouvelle vidéo  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## liliebird

c'est dommage, je le trouvait parfaite telle qu'elle était

----------


## woofi

Moi aussi je l'a trouvait parfaite, elle m'a fait chialé comme une madelaine

----------

